# Cheap pellet guns



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

To sum up my problems, I have almost no money, my pellet guns crapping out, and I've got a rabbit problem. Is this gun worth getting?

http://www.airgundepot.com/tech-force-c ... 34-22.html

I won't be taking shots over about 10-15 yards, maybe up to 20, if they're sneaky. Like I said, I have almost NO money and this is the only thing I can afford besides a cheapo from WallyWorld. And I'm not going that route.

Thanks

Alex


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

i got 2 options alex. first got to wallmart get a cheap one. i have had one for few years and it killed barn cats. now second call me and i will come out and shoot them with you with my bow :lol: :lol:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I just don't want another cheap wal-mart piece of junk next to my bed at night... at least when someone else sees the .22 cal. cheapo they probably won't be able to say "my little brother used to shoot that same one!" I wish I could use a bow on them, but the bow is a little hard to shoot sitting on the edge of my bed thru a window that's only open about 2".


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

i will teach you grass hopper............ my dad and i used to feed the squrriels in the back yard and towards the end we had to be very quit and had the bedroom window barely open.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I've been feeding them for 2 months now, and I have to stuff a couple of blankets under my window so I can have it open 2-3" all the time in case a rabbit would be out there chewing on bread.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates ... 4887&Nty=1

this is the one i want to get.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I can crap in one hand and try to save $180 for a pellet gun in the other. Which one will get filled first? Or ever? :lol: I just can't see spending that kind of money on a pellet gun... I could just as well get a .22lr for that price.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

yea true. im more saveing for a new 223. id rather throw money out for that.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i had one of them when i was a kid. it was actualy realy accurate, but i think you got a good chance of getting a ****ty one. the only problem i had with it was i couldnt get the rear sight to go up and down. it was dead on at about 50 yds, but up close you had to aim about 2 rabbits low. it did good on those long range ground squirrels, and blackbirds though.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'd probably put a cheap red dot scope on it because I have issues seeing the iron sights in the dark. So the sights not being able to move up or down isn't a concern for me.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

just remember, that thing will trash a regular red dot, i think. those bsa pellet gun scopes arent supposed to be to bad, and theyre pretty cheap


----------

